# Cauldron Hill



## Morrus (May 19, 2011)

Cauldron Hill overlooks the city of Flint, towering above the steam and soot which darken its skies.


----------



## Colmarr (May 20, 2011)

Two Zeitgeist threads in 2 days?

*contented sigh*

Great (and very evocative) picture. And having just taken a short jaunt to Brian's website, I'm psyched that (at least one peace of) his art is in the adventure path.


----------



## Colmarr (May 20, 2011)

I just realised that the fifth adventure is called Cauldron-Born, and that the cover image is of _something_ cresting Cauldron Hill.

Flint is in trouble


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 22, 2011)

Nice art for this AP

I like how most of it thus far (at least what I have seen) tells a lot about the world and is not just differently dressed beings of various races or close-up combat shots.  Dark Sun really disappointed me with that.


----------

